# Best way to seal up a speaker box



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Im using 2 split tubes for a speaker system and was wondering wat was the best thing to seal up the other end of the tubes opposite of the speakers. I was gonna use pvc ebd caps but they r expensive. Looking for a cheap way to seal it up. Give me your ideas! Thanks!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Not sure how much you have invested in the speakers but I would just get the pvc caps, makes for a nice clean look. If you have the goods maybe fiber glass um in. OR a garbage bag and zip ties make for a cheap fix.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I made my own boxes , did'nt like the look of the tubes made a kinda how to vid messing around


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Might have to just do the end caps. I aint putting a garbage bag on it lol Im not looking for that cheap of a fix


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Sweet! Nice job man. Yea Im making my own tubes too.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Wat kind of amp did u use for ur speakers?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

To me you cant beat the looks of the glassed in boxes, and I really like those skulls!!!


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Got it off ebay a kinter 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-CH-500W-C...9983481?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item1c10be2e79
real cheap but I've had it for over a year without any problems , have even built some tube for some friends using the same amp with no complaints


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

The skulls were donated to me from my son-in-law he thought they'd look cool


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

wolf_36 said:


> I made my own boxes , did'nt like the look of the tubes made a kinda how to vid messing around
> Brute Force Homemade Speaker Boxes - YouTube


Out of curiosity did you just use resin without any fiberglass matting? If so how are they holding up since September?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

There holding up great , used a real fussy felt , figured that would be good enough . should I be looking for problems with it later on ( I'm not a pro and always willing to listen and learn )


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

The fiberglass is made up of lots of glass fibers the resin just serves to bind the fibers together and all of the strength comes from the actual fibers. Not saying it won't last but I would say the comparable strength be reduced without it. 

You're adding some strength with the felt as it becomes the actual part you're constructing My only concern with adding multiple layers of resin is without more felt or fiberglass mat it may shrink with time cracking the body filler. 

They look good but if you re make them or another set consider adding two layers of fiberglass mat (I prefer the chopped mat over the woven type). Your end project will be a whole lot stronger! 

We use cloth for creating the base shape just as you have, apply resin to the cloth and let it dry. Once it has set up enough to hold its shape you can lay up several layers of glass without letting it cure. (the waiting part has to be the most time consuming!). 

Then sand and finish with body filler just as you've done







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice , will sure do it that way next time


----------

